# Search ?



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2006)

So, I was searching for something here, typed the word, push the button and it came back with whole bunch of stuff that had nothing to do with my search. 
 What is going on?


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Charlie, go into Advanced Search, then set the toolbar to search by title only. That might help.


----------

